# Anyone ever attend the mustards auctions?



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Anyone ever attend these auctions? I went to one about 2 years ago with my buddy and his dad down in Jackson Ohio. It was a small venue in the middle of no where but quite a few people showed up. I went because there was a python being auctioned off and thought maybe no one would be interested but the opposite was the case. I get a list in the mail every time an auction rolls around and at the last one they had a WWII 1911a1 I was somewhat interested in if the price was right but I bet it sold for a lot more than it was worth. Anyone on here ever make it to these auctions?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Is that the Boot Hill Gun club.. or something to that


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

There’s a very good possibility that’s the name of the venue as it sounds somewhat familiar but I can’t remember that far back. Dovans, Mr. Gesel is the one that turned me on to that place. He said one m1911a1 sold at the last auction for around $4200 but I saw the pictures online and it was a mixmaster worth about $1200 tops so he pretty much answered my question lol. WWII stuff is pretty hot every where it seems like.


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

Think Boot Hill been closed for a couple of years


----------

